# Ciao a tutti!



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2012)

Sono Andrea,iscritto anche sulla vecchia piattaforma col nick andreas1899.Spero' di divertirmi insieme a voi e commentare piacevolmente le questioni e le tematiche riguardanti il Nostro Milan!

Bella raga!!!!


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2012)

Aribenvenuto!


----------



## Andrea89 (27 Agosto 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sono Andrea,iscritto anche sulla vecchia piattaforma col nick andreas1899.Spero' di divertirmi insieme a voi e commentare piacevolmente le questioni e le tematiche riguardanti il Nostro Milan!
> 
> Bella raga!!!!



Rotfl,noto che tra i nostri nick c'è una gran differenza


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (27 Agosto 2012)

Eilà!


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2012)

Ciao Andreas


----------

